

New edX courses - morphics
https://www.edx.org/course-list/allschools/allsubjects/new

======
rjbond3rd
Perhaps this is totally beside the point, but:

* Usability nitpick 1: The course names are JS hyperlinks which happen to be tab-unfriendly (when non-mobile)

* Usability nitpick 2: There's no real search, and the two select's have to be executed serially -- seems like a step backwards to me.

* Nothing against the schools that -are- on the list, but "Take great courses from the world's best colleges and universities" seems inflated, if you think about the schools -not- on the list. And given that there -are- great schools on the list, that slogan is trying too hard (to me, anyway).

~~~
hotpockets
Just fyi, you can tab a link with the "More" link at the end of the
descriptions.

------
dhawalhs
Here is a one page view of all the edx courses:

[http://www.class-central.com/initiative/edx](http://www.class-
central.com/initiative/edx)

Looks like some of the dates have changed. I will update them later tonight.

~~~
ErsatzVerkehr
This view is much more usable than the official one. Thanks!

------
wf
Scrolling through the list of classes is always so depressing. I want the time
to take all of them.

------
MWil
Coursera is the only one of these bigger MOOC sites (edX, Udacity, even Udemy)
I have yet to try a course from but that is going to change soon because they
are offering Constitutional Law with Akhil Reed Amar from Yale and even though
I already graduated from law school, I'm interested to see what an online con
law class looks like (and of that supposed caliber).

------
interconnector
Looking forward to hearing what Vazirani has to say about D-Wave in the
Quantum Mechanics and Quantum Computation course.

------
fantnn
I much prefer Udacity to this and Coursera. I do not have the free time of a
dedicated student to adhere to a strict window for assignments and the like.
Sometimes, I can't work on the course for weeks at a time, other times I've
been able to finish the entire course load in a weekend. Strict time frames
are moronic imho

~~~
archarios
How many Udacity courses have you actually finished? I'm doing 40 hours a
week; and I've finished two Coursera courses. I appreciate having a system
that forces me to focus on a single subject for a month or two. I'm too
scattered in how my interests sway me otherwise.

~~~
meepmorp
> I'm too scattered in how my interests sway me otherwise.

This is me, too. I have lots of interests and a lot going on in life, so
Coursera's time limited approach helps me stay focused on the class. But I
could imagine that there are people with different proclivities and time
commitments for whom other strategies might work better. It hasn't ever been
thus for me - at other times in my life, I would have (and did) chafed at what
I now find helpful.

